# What do you Splurge on?



## mackguyver (Jul 31, 2014)

As promised, the counter-thread:

What do you splurge on - not just a little, but a lot. Things that you know you could do with lesser versions of, but either you have to have the best, or you just love the item so much you have to have it.

My list:

1. *L lenses* - I just love 'em

2. *1D- and 5-series bodies* - tough full frame bodies - gotta have 'em

3. *The 50L* - related to #1 and the 50 f/1.4 is nearly as good, but I love the build quality, f/1.2 aperture, and taking portraits with the lens

4. *B+W Kaesemann XS-Pro circular polarizer* - I have a 82mm of this and can't really tell much difference between it and my 77mm Hoya HD C-PL that costs half as much, but it's one of the best, so why not...or maybe why did I spend so much on a C-PL?

5. *RRS support gear* - many cheaper ballheads are as good or better than my BH-55 and a generic camera plate would probably be reasonable, but custom-fitting RRS gear is sweet


----------



## dancook (Jul 31, 2014)

I bought the 200mm f2 because I couldn't 'make do' with lesser lens  isn't that the point of GAS?

If the results of a lens can be described as 'magic' - then I'm sold 

I'm sucker for fast primes


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 31, 2014)

dancook said:


> I bought the 200mm f2 because I couldn't 'make do' with lesser lens  isn't that the point of GAS?
> 
> If the results of a lens can be described as 'magic' - then I'm sold
> 
> I'm sucker for fast primes


I have a self-imposed ban on ever being in the same room with the 200 f/2. I'm sure it would suddenly become a necessity if I ever saw or touched the lens, let alone used it


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 31, 2014)

See my signature. .


----------



## jwilbern (Jul 31, 2014)

I use the 60D camera, and I have splurged on a Gitzo tripod and B+W filters. They are a pleasure to use and will still be top quality when I've upgraded to the 120D.


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

grip. I like being able to mount my cameras in unusual ways, i do a lot of video, so I've full size track and dolly, table dolly, fig rig, cowboy slinger, slider, gimbal stabiliser, timelpase motion tripod, mini-jib, video monopod, video tripods, superclamp and snake, magic arms, c clamps, 'the pod', suction cups.. not exciting, but practical.

I do rather find these threads a kind of shower-room excercise of who has the biggest... wallet. Ok, it's a gear forum, but I'd rather talk about what folk do with their kit...


----------



## Besisika (Jul 31, 2014)

2 of them
1 - 85mm 1.2; I just wanted the bokeh, the 70-200 I owned back then did the job but I really, really, wanted the bokeh.
2 - zoom handy voice recorder. I have already the H4N but needed a back up. Bought the H6N because it is a newer model, without really an obvious advantage for me (it's a better one but not for my usage - the H4N would do just fine).


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 31, 2014)

Addendum:

6. *Having two expensive bodies.* Yes, I need a 2nd as a backup, but I have yet to have a catastrophic failure with any Canon DSLR. I'm sure a SL1 as a backup would make a lot more sense than carting around a 1D X and 5DIII, and would have saved me a lot of cash.


----------



## JonAustin (Jul 31, 2014)

That's the problem with G.A.S. You get interested in quality photography, and this equipment goes from being tools to toys to objects of desire ...

I'll "splurge" on anything for which I believe the value over the period I plan to own it exceeds the price. So I tell myself I'm actually saving money. (I do try to buy smart, and watch / wait for sales, rebates, closeouts, estate sales, etc. That way, if I got it wrong, I don't lose too much when I sell.)


----------



## Besisika (Jul 31, 2014)

pablo said:


> grip. I like being able to mount my cameras in unusual ways, i do a lot of video, so I've full size track and dolly, table dolly, fig rig, cowboy slinger, slider, gimbal stabiliser, timelpase motion tripod, mini-jib, video monopod, video tripods, superclamp and snake, magic arms, c clamps, 'the pod', suction cups.. not exciting, but practical.
> 
> I do rather find these threads a kind of shower-room excercise of who has the biggest... wallet. Ok, it's a gear forum, but I'd rather talk about what folk do with their kit...


I was about to ask you what do you do with all that?
I do video too (not professional yet), but tripod, monopod, 2.5feet slider, table dolly and a viewfinder are enough. It must be heavy your bag.


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

I had done with it and fitted carry handles to my car.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 31, 2014)

Speedlites ... The more the merrier!


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 31, 2014)

pablo said:


> grip. I like being able to mount my cameras in unusual ways, i do a lot of video, so I've full size track and dolly, table dolly, fig rig, cowboy slinger, slider, gimbal stabiliser, timelpase motion tripod, mini-jib, video monopod, video tripods, superclamp and snake, magic arms, c clamps, 'the pod', suction cups.. not exciting, but practical.
> 
> I do rather find these threads a kind of shower-room excercise of who has the biggest... wallet. Ok, it's a gear forum, but I'd rather talk about what folk do with their kit...


pablo, did you miss my other threads - as in what do you spend very little money on and what goes unused?

Also, these threads are just meant to be fun, not comparisons of anything as you suggest. I like to see what other people spend money on - we can't all own everything....and while I love lenses, others love flashes, etc.

I think gear is cool, but certainly not everything. Many of the best photos I've taken were with a Rebel and the 50 f/1.4.

I think a good forum has plenty of room for a variety of topics. Check out the Technique and Advice area of the forum for lots of talk about using gear along with amazing examples of the work members produce with their gear.


----------



## slclick (Jul 31, 2014)

Pretty much everything from here on out as I have purged all my cheap gear and really pared down my list of bodies and glass. It'a either Sigma Art or Canon L for glass and as for bodies I'm set and have no g.a.s.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 31, 2014)

These days I splurge on agriculture and real estate...

I buy groceries and pay my mortgage.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 1, 2014)

New full frame camera 6D (started digital with 60D) plus a used Zeiss 21mm f/2.8. Mmmmm. Landscape heaven.

Filters: B&W Kaesemann CPLs in 52mm, 72mm, 82mm - and weirdly, brand-name step up rings, preferably brass - the really cheap no-name step-up rings are not always milled accurately


----------



## cycleraw (Aug 1, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> As promised, the counter-thread:
> 
> What do you splurge on - not just a little, but a lot. Things that you know you could do with lesser versions of, but either you have to have the best, or you just love the item so much you have to have it.
> 
> ...



Mackguyver, My list pretty much matches yours:

1) Primarily L Glass
2) 1D and 5D Bodies
3) B+W Filters, but I also love my Singh Ray Color Combo for most landscapes
4) RRS Support Equipment, I use and love TVC-34L, BH-55, B150-B Macro Focusing Rail, PC-LR Panning Clamp


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2014)

Inordinate amounts of tuna and catnip for princess Fluffy


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 1, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> What do you splurge on - not just a little, but a lot. Things that you know you could do with lesser versions of, but either you have to have the best, or you just love the item so much you have to have it.



"The best"??? I rarely buy the best of anything - way too expensive.

I often purchase relatively expensive items, but generally I buy stuff that has a good performance/cost ratio, not the very best of really anything I can think of.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 1, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> These days I splurge on agriculture and real estate...
> 
> I buy groceries and pay my mortgage.



I've been retired since 1998, and groceries seem to be more and more of a splurge. I bought some Razor Clam meat, at $10.55 a pound for something that I used to dig up at the Ocean Shores or Grayland beach for free. Back then, Halibut was 19 cents a pound.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 1, 2014)

I know I should splurge on my wife.....but I'm saving up for the 600L


----------



## dancook (Aug 1, 2014)

I was going through my flickr and thought of this thread 



Lenses by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 1, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> I know I should splurge on my wife.....but I'm saving up for the 600L



I wanted to get a 1Dx for my wife.

No one wanted to make the trade.


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 1, 2014)

I splurged on my 70-200 L f2.8 IS II. In 95-99% of the time the f4 IS would have been more than suitable, but the f2.8 kept calling to me, then I tried it out and fate was sealed.


----------



## e17paul (Aug 1, 2014)

When on an already expensive holiday to the other side of the world, I hired a 70-300L. With Aus prices one third below the UK price, and a refund of the hire fee, I couldn't fail to buy it.

Warranty is with Canon Australia, so should there be a problem I can at least send it to my sister to take care of it there.


----------



## pwp (Aug 1, 2014)

Besisika said:


> pablo said:
> 
> 
> > grip. I like being able to mount my cameras in unusual ways, i do a lot of video, so I've full size track and dolly, table dolly, fig rig, cowboy slinger, slider, gimbal stabiliser, timelpase motion tripod, mini-jib, video monopod, video tripods, superclamp and snake, magic arms, c clamps, 'the pod', suction cups.. not exciting, but practical.
> ...


Pro level video production can involve equipment commitments that would make your teeth curl. Depending on your viewpoint, Pablo's kit could be regarded as relatively modest. While it's often preferable to turn up to a job with grip hardware that will fit in your car or van, you don't have to look too far to see that productions that could also be scaled as modest that will require 2-3 large truck-loads of grip, and very frequently more. 

Between projects, splurge on quality coffee and Belgian chocolate.

-pw


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 1, 2014)

Not quite camera related, but I recently splurged on a John Deere Z925M EFI commercial zero turn mower. I have 5 acres of land to maintain and I don't want to take all day to tend to it. I can cover the entire property in around 4 hours. 10 mph may not be fast, but on a mower that's like driving a race car.

All in all though, I'm somewhat conservative on my larger purchases. I guess the best part is that I'm also a patient buyer. I look for quality items at a good price and I don't go overboard on the quantity of items I purchase. I can afford a 5D MkIII, but I know my skillset isn't there yet, so a $460 60D is perfect for me, and I enjoy it and don't get caught up in the "which camera is better" debates. Don't get me wrong, I do have an "I want" list, but my "do I need" list is just as strong. 

That said, I am holding on to some funds should this new camera announcement in August/September be of interest.

Not sure if this counts as splurging, but my perfect kit for me is the one I have:

60D, 10-22, 17-55, 60 Macro, 85 1.8, 70-200L 2.8 Mk II, 1.4 Mk III converter

The above has produced perfect results for me and what I do.

I'd like to add a 400mm lens as well and was ready to pull the trigger on the 400L 5.6, but the rumors for an updated 100-400L have me waiting to see. Other lenses I would love to have is the 200 F2 L and 35 IS F2.

sorry, I know this was a splurge list which ended up being my wish list.

Cheers


----------



## LarryC (Aug 1, 2014)

1. Tesla S to drive my camera gear around.
2. Prada purses and Louboutin shoes for my wife so she won't complain about my camera gear purchases.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 1, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> I can afford a 5D MkIII, but I know my skillset isn't there yet, so a $460 60D is perfect for me, and I enjoy it and don't get caught up in the "which camera is better" debates.



That is the sign of a photographer with a mature attitude.

Maybe some day I will be at that level. ;D


----------



## pablo (Aug 1, 2014)

You'll get great pictures from a 60D, as I'm sure you would get great pictures from a 5D3. It's in the photographer to get the great pics. The difference between a 60D and a5D3 isn't as vast as the difference in attitudes, abilities. Some of the most boring work I've seen is by those with the very best of gear.


----------



## pablo (Aug 1, 2014)

pwp said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > pablo said:
> ...



This is the kit I have to hand. I can cover about 70% of jobs at an hours notice with this kind of gear. The other 30% usually involves a visit to the hire shop. It's a cost I pass on. As much as I would love to have a c500 in my cupboard at home, I don't use one often enough to anywhere near justify it. If a client comes to me and asks me to shoot on an f65 I don't go out and buy an f65.. video is different in that regard.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2014)

pablo said:


> You'll get great pictures from a 60D, as I'm sure you would get great pictures from a 5D3. It's in the photographer to get the great pics. The difference between a 60D and a5D3 isn't as vast as the difference in attitudes, abilities. Some of the most boring work I've seen is by those with the very best of gear.


The 60D is a far more capable camera than one would first think. Besides superior weather sealing to everything but the 7D and 1DX, the much maligned 18Mpixel sensor works surprisingly well, far better than the internet rumourmonging would have you agree. 

The picture is shot with a 60D at ISO12800. The only processing is in Lightroom by sliding the light balance slider left and the noise slider right... Everything else is "out of the camera"


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> pablo said:
> 
> 
> > You'll get great pictures from a 60D, as I'm sure you would get great pictures from a 5D3. It's in the photographer to get the great pics. The difference between a 60D and a5D3 isn't as vast as the difference in attitudes, abilities. Some of the most boring work I've seen is by those with the very best of gear.
> ...


+1, I preferred it to the 7D when I owned both. The AF is simple, but very good, and the articulated screen and build quality is very nice. You can get them for a steal these days, too.


----------



## pablo (Aug 1, 2014)

Can I let you into a little secret....

See if I don't need sophisitcated AF, I tend to pick up my 600D rather than the 7D...

Don't tell anyone.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 4, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> That is the sign of a photographer with a mature attitude.



Funny, my wife does not believe I'm mature at all


----------



## slclick (Aug 5, 2014)

Sabian AAX and Zildjian A Customs...oops, wrong forum


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 5, 2014)

slclick said:


> Sabian AAX and Zildjian A Customs...oops, wrong forum


I used to live just down the road from the Zildjian factory and even had a chance to tour it with one of the Boys from Boston


----------



## NancyP (Aug 6, 2014)

Acutance, there's a certain benefit to learning the nuts and bolts of a basic camera before going for the bells and whistles camera. I am the happy user of a four year old 60D, now used as a general use and wildlife camera. For astrophotography, landscape photography, other low light/high resolution photography, I am using the 6D. But that is basically a big-sensor version of the 60D - better low light performance but few gew-gaws. Because I am an old-timer who started out on an all manual film camera, I still tend to shoot manual exposure when not in a huge rush, and still shoot my landscapes and naturally the macros on manual focus. 

I like tripods and have splurged to the extent that I have three, for three different situations (very heavy 8# tripod with geared head for architecture, astrophotography, and macro; general use 5.5# tripod with heavy-duty ball head, used for long lenses; very light 3# and somewhat short tripod with small ball head for lightweight kit and mid to wide focal length landscape work - this is the one I hike with when doing fast hikes. Also, each camera has its own L bracket and every lens that has a tripod ring has its own lens plate.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 6, 2014)

I bought all my einsteins and all my modifiers at once from PCB. It was beautiful, all the stuff came on two pallets. XD


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 7, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Also, each camera has its own L bracket and every lens that has a tripod ring has its own lens plate.



Yikes, I bet that gets expensive. I am cheap. ;D Things like were specifically designed to be easily put on and taken off the camera/lens, so I use that functionality as much as I can.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 7, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> I bought all my einsteins and all my modifiers at once from PCB. It was beautiful, all the stuff came on two pallets. XD


I did the same, but they came in about 100 boxes . It was like Christmas opening all of those boxes!


----------

